# Please help ID this Chinese Cai Dao



## KenHash (Jul 3, 2021)

For the cleaver experts


----------



## cotedupy (Jul 5, 2021)

This probably doesn't help much, but possibly looks to be the same brand as this (?)









NEW Chinese Meat Vegetable Cleaver Chopper Knife 180mm Blade Butcher | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NEW Chinese Meat Vegetable Cleaver Chopper Knife 180mm Blade Butcher at the best online prices at eBay!



www.ebay.com.au


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Jul 5, 2021)

cotedupy said:


> This probably doesn't help much, but possibly looks to be the same brand as this (?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really. They are made in the same city but the brands are different.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Jul 5, 2021)

It’s made by “Hengfa” in Yangjiang, Guangdong and the series name seems to be “Daoba”. There are too many manufacturers in Yangjiang and this one I’ve never heard of. It also says stainless steel but doesn’t specify what type of stainless steel.


----------



## KenHash (Jul 5, 2021)

Thanks everyone. Obviously not a commonly seen one but definitely from one of the many 阳江市 factories.


----------



## cotedupy (Jul 7, 2021)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Not really. They are made in the same city but the brands are different.



Ah! Out of interest... what do the two larger kanji on the right side of Ken's picture mean? (the ones next to the spine of the knife.)


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Jul 7, 2021)

cotedupy said:


> Ah! Out of interest... what do the two larger kanji on the right side of Ken's picture mean? (the ones next to the spine of the knife.)


That's the series name "Dao Ba", which means "The Overlord of Knives".


----------



## cotedupy (Jul 7, 2021)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> That's the series name "Dao Ba", which means "The Overlord of Knives".



Ta! So is the one that looks like a little arrow pointing northeast - 'dao', as in 'knife'?

(Explains why the ebay one has that on the box too!)


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Jul 7, 2021)

cotedupy said:


> Ta! So is the one that looks like a little arrow pointing northeast - 'dao', as in 'knife'?
> 
> (Explains why the ebay one has that on the box too!)


Yea "刀” means knife.


----------



## cotedupy (Jul 7, 2021)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Yea "刀” means knife.



Ha! Of course it does... sorry - me not getting my head around the different writing/calligraphic styles yet!


----------

